# Our personal experience with covid



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

My wife's uncle died this week from covid. 
He was an otherwise healthy, 62 year old man, not obese. Quit smoking 3 years ago. No diabetes.

He and his wife folllowed the rules as she is a recent cancer survivor with compromised immune system. They didnt go out to eat, avoided stores, wore masks if they had to, our cousin shopped for them etc.

The one thing he did was play golf with a golf partner around the city a few times a week.

End of July he started having symptoms at home out of nowhere and they took him to the hospital where he was diagnosed covid positive. 
He was put on a vent given his condition right away, heaviky sedated.

His wife and our cousin that live with him were immediately tested and self isolated. His golf partner was notified and tested.

His wife and our cousin tested negative, never had it either. His golf partner tested positive, the only symptoms having been a little tired one day - basically asymptomatic.

So, the doctors are pretty sure he got it playing golf.

Since the last time he and his partner played together, his partner had played in a big tournament.

Our uncle started off strong. No visitors. Was so sedated he could only vaguely respond or perhaos squeeze a hand. The nurses felt he was doing well and reaponding as survivors do. His oxygen was increasing. There was concern about an infection somewhere. He had a few random night he would do worse but bounce back the next day. Still no concern from staff. He was able to have people talk to him over video chat and would sometimes respond a little.

Then the night he died, all his internal organs suddenly shut down and that was it. Boom. His wife and one daughter had enough notice to come say goodbye but he was very sedated. Only 2 visitors are allowed and only for dying patients.

Now they have to isolate for 2 weeks.

The funeral will have limited capacity after their quarantine expires. As an inlaw, i wont go in person to make room for others, I'll be there remotely. His brother, my father in law, closest friend, will attend via video as well as he and my mother in law are very high risk.

What strikes me is how unknown this virus is, even by talking heads and experts. His hughly immunocompromised wife and daughter were exposed to it for two weeks in their home and didn't catch it. He and his golf buddy got it playing a sport with as much social distancing as possible. By all reason, he should have recovered, but there was something about his body that it just clobbered him very suddenly.

he was a good guy and its left a big hole in our hearts.

Anyways, I wanted to pass along the story as what actually happened is so very different than what expectations are according to the news and experts.

Stay healthy and love your family well.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.
Life is full of questions sometimes.
This virus seems to find underlying conditions that we maybe never knew existed.
It's really puzzling. 
Did the hospital administer any therapeutics?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.
This is a stark reminder that so little is known about this virus or how it may or may not affect those who come in contact with it.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

@jasonbraswell they did. I'm not familar with all the specifics, but they treated him with plasma from a former patient (natural antibodies) once they found a match, as well as Remdesivir (i believe). He was in ICU for 2 weeks.

We were fully expecting his wife and daughter to test positive. That's what struck me the most. an older, recent chemotherapy patient, sleeping in the same bed with someone infected for weeks and she caught nothing.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear about that. Unfortunately, as you mentioned, the so called "experts" are all over the place with things. I don't think they really know.

I have a close friend who is mid to late 60's, high blood pressure, high cholesterol, died on the basketball court a few years ago and they had to shock him back, had open heart surgery and got a pacemaker/defibrillator put in. He started running a fever a few weeks ago and then started having a really bad cough. Around about day 4 (on a Saturday) he started hydroxychloroquine, z pack and zinc. About two days later his fever broke and the cough started getting better. By that Friday he was out mowing the yard, weed eating, and doing some welding. His wife never got it and she was right there with him taking care of him the whole time.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Praying for you and your family.

This virus is very weird I'll tell you that. My line of work has had me around a ton of covid suspected and covid positive people. I've been near and around covid positive people multiple times and have tested negative 3 times. Strange times!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Stark reminder indeed and

@HoosierLawnGnome Words seem so insufficient in the wake of such a loss; our prayers are for fond memories and your dearly beloved's legacy to, when the time is right for you, eclipse the very real sense of loss being felt by all ...

This recent development correlates with your family's personal experience ...

_*A Supercomputer Analyzed Covid-19 - and an Interesting New Theory Has Emerged*
A closer look at the Bradykinin hypothesis_: https://elemental.medium.com/a-supercomputer-analyzed-covid-19-and-an-interesting-new-theory-has-emerged-31cb8eba9d63


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

First, my condolences for @HoosierLawnGnome and for your family. Thank you for sharing this pain in your post, these are not easy topics to share with people, even fellow lawn nuts.

Thanks to @440mag for posting this article. This makes a ton of sense and has answered some internal questions I have had. I am not a doctor nor play one on tv but I read a ton of studies and am a data research nut. I have maintained for a long time that we are barking up the wrong trees with Covid. I don't fault anyone, this new to us and we are doing what we can, but I think doctors get too wrapped up on "fixing" and instead lose sight on causation and prevention. This article I think sheds some important light and answers why some people get it, some don't, some who should get super sick don't and some who shouldn't do.

I'll go back to my nerd room and research some more now.


----------

